

Facebook Shares Are Worth Almost Three Times More Than Tweets For E-Commerce - mlinsey
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/18/facebook-shares-are-worth-almost-three-times-more-than-tweets-for-e-commerce/

======
mlinsey
I thought this was very interesting, but it left me wanting to know a lot more
about ChompOn's methodology (I looked briefly on ChompOn's blog for a more
detailed post, but couldn't find anything).

There's a lot of obvious potential confounding variables such as number of
average Twitter friends vs. Facebook followers, and the number of times a user
tweeted about a deal. For deals for which there's some incentive for a user to
tweet, such as a deal that has not reached the tipping point or a referral
fee, a user may have sent multiple tweets for a single deal.

In any case, this provides an interesting counterpoint to yesterday's article
about how "Facebook Pages are Worthless for your Startup" (compared to
Twitter). I think there's no question that Twitter is a network more oriented
towards your weak ties and sources of information you think are just
interesting, whereas Facebook is more oriented toward strong ties (especially
given the way the News Feed ranking works). The way you utilize both social
networks should take this into account. Twitter is probably more effective at
getting the word out to many people quickly, whereas Facebook may be more
useful at actually getting your users to convince their friends to take an
action.

